# Pink Noreve arrived today!! (Picture-heavy)



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

First of all, thanks to everyone for listening to me whine about how long it was taking to get my pink Noreve. It finally arrived today, and what a gem! This is a really beautiful cover. I think I have come to the end of my search for the perfect (for me) Kindle cover. I already know what I'm asking my kids to get me for Christmas this year. I took a bunch of pictures, the color on my monitor looks more purple than it actually is. It's actually a soft, feminine pink. Thanks for looking.

FRONT:








BACK:








OPEN:









Just had to include these of my little granddaughter, looks like she's reading, doesn't it


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Oooh.  What decal do you have on your Kindle?  It's gorgeous!!!  Sooooo is your cover, of course.

Lynn


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Beautiful cover and skin  Even more beautiful granddaughter


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

The Kindle Cover is nice( I love Noreve), but your Granddaughter is sooooo precious


----------



## vickir (Jan 14, 2009)

Both are beautiful. Thanks for sharing. And you didn't whine.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm still waiting for mine  but it looks like it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

what is that skin.. its gorgeous.. what a fantastic combo.. I have a platinum on order but its nice to see some detailed photos.. the baby is too cute!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I love your pink Noreve! It looks like bubble gum   Your granddaughter is adorable!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous!  The cover goes perfectly with the skin, it looks fantastic.  

Your granddaughter does look like she is reading.


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

Yay!  You got it!  Once you start using the Noreve cases, they are totally addictive (says the woman who just ordered #2 and #3   ).  Love the combination of your skin with your cover and absolutely adore your little sweetie!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Beautiful!  (the cover, the skin, the granddaughter.)

Now admit it:  it was worth the wait, wasn't it?


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

Ooooh!  It is BEAUTIFUL- espeically with the skin that you have!!!!! I'm going to have to check out the Noreve- which "finish" does it have?  

The granddaughter is beautiful too!!!


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

Beautiful cover, beautiful skin and an adorable granddaughter.  It doesn't get much better than that!

I finally got my shipping notice for my red Noreve and it is supposed to be on the way tomorrow.  Can hardly wait!!!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

beautiful combo and grand daughter


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

It looks great; I know you waited a long time; I'm glad you're happy with it.
Thanks for all the lovely pictures, and your granddaughter is absolutely darling.
She's really fascinated with the Kindle isn't she? And dressed to match!


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Beautiful cover and even more beautiful granddaughter!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I have toagree. Your combo is beautiful! Very soft! Your granddaughter is just darling!


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Very pretty Noreve, and what an absolute pumpkin of a granddaughter you've got!


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

Good heavens...the eyelashes on that child!  She's a little beauty!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Gorgeous child, gorgeous noreve and I am guessing a gorgeous Cagnes (or Cagnes inspired) custom decal hey?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Candee15 said:


> Oooh. What decal do you have on your Kindle? It's gorgeous!!! Sooooo is your cover, of course.
> 
> Lynn


Candee, the skin is a Butterfly skin designed by Ayuryogini from this board. She has designed two skins for me and I love them both. She's very talented!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Patrizia said:


> what is that skin.. its gorgeous.. what a fantastic combo.. I have a platinum on order but its nice to see some detailed photos.. the baby is too cute!


Patrizia, the skin was designed by Ayuryogini from here on KindleBoards - she is very talented, I love her work.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Gwennie said:


> Beautiful! (the cover, the skin, the granddaughter.)
> 
> Now admit it: it was worth the wait, wasn't it?


Gwennie, I have to admit, it was worth the wait. Doesn't feel like it when you are in the middle of the waiting, but now I love it so much! I keep it on the end table beside me and just keep looking over at it, thinking how pretty it is. I'm already thinking.......what color should I order next?? But if I order another one, I'll go into it knowing it'll be about a month before I get it. I'm anxious to see pictures of the Platinum when some other people here get theirs.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

ayuryogini said:


> It looks great; I know you waited a long time; I'm glad you're happy with it.
> Thanks for all the lovely pictures, and your granddaughter is absolutely darling.
> She's really fascinated with the Kindle isn't she? And dressed to match!


Juli, I usually don't let her touch it at all, but I was outside taking pictures, so I handed it to her and told her to hold it up. She just naturally opened it and looked like she was reading it, and I thought, how cute!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Pushka said:


> Gorgeous child, gorgeous noreve and I am guessing a gorgeous Cagnes (or Cagnes inspired) custom decal hey?


Pushka, I know Cagnes designs some beautiful skins, but this one was designed by Ayuryogini here on KindleBoards. She's very talented.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

OMG, I love pink, and that is beautiful.  
deb


----------

